# المنتديات الخاصة > الملف الطبي >  فوائد استخدام جهاز الغزال الطائر لرشاقة الجسم

## حسين دراز

فوائد استخدام جهاز الغزال الطائر
جهاز الغزال الطائر من الأجهزة الرياضية المتواجدة في صالات الجيم وهو سهل الاستخدام بشكل كبير ويناسب فئة كبيرة من الفئات العمرية.الغزال الطائر أحد الأجهزة التي يمكنها من خلالها الحصول على الكثير من الفوائد للجسم في وقت واحد فهو جهاز يستطيع شد الجسم ونحته بشكل مثالي كما أنه يقوي عضلات الفخذ وتم تطويره من أجل خسارة أكبر وزن مع أقل مجهود.إليكم بعض فوائد جهاز الغزال الطائر المميز:
يحرق كمية مضاعفة من الدهون خصوصا في منطقة الفخذ والأرداف وأسفل البطن.يقوي العضلات بشكل ممتاز وسريع ويشد الترهلات في الجسم كله لاسيما في المناطق السفلية مثل البطن, الساقين, الأرداف,  الفخذين, المؤخرة.يعتبر من الأجهزة المناسبة لكبار السن ومن يعانوا من آلام في المفاصل وخشونة في الركبة لكونه لا يضغط علي تلك المفاصل.يساعد في القضاء على الكرش كما أنه يشد ترهلات البطن والأرداف ويعطيها مظهر جذاب ومتناسق.يحرق الدهون المتراكمة بشكل ممتاز ولكن يجب المداومة عليه يوميا لمدة نصف ساعة دون إنقطاع للحصول على نتائج مرضية.يقوي عضلة القلب لأنه يساعد في حركته على تنشيط الدورة الدموية وتجديد  الأوعية الدموية.يساعد في عملية الهضم وتنظيم العمليات الهضمية لأنه يقوي من عضلات البطن .يشد الخصر ويعطيه مظهر جذاب وهذا حلم كل إمرأة.يمكن إستخدامه بعد الولادة وحتى بعد الولادة القيصرية لشد منطقة البطن والفخذ مرة أخرى ولا يعتبر خطر أبدا لأنه لا يحمل على منطقة البطن.لا يتعارض مع الأشخاص الذين يعانون من مشاكل في الظهر لكونه يقوي عضلات العمود الفقري وأسفل الظهر ولا يتحامل عليهم أثناء التمرين.
لم يرضي جهاز الغزال الطائر كل الأفراد فهنالك فئة صغيرة من الناس اعترضت عليه وأشاعوا أنه به الكثير من العيوب منها:
أكثر المستخدمين قالوا أن أكبر عيب بجهاز الغزال الطائر هو أنه غير مزود بكرسي للجلوس عليه أثناء التدريب.أثناء التدريب يصدر بعض الأصوات التي تعد مزعجة للغاية للبعض.يقوم الجهاز بتنحيف الأرداف بشكل مبالغ فيه ويعطيها مظهر غير متناسق مع الجسم.
المصدر:
https://sport360.fit/

----------


## dina fawzy

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------

